# Installing on Lenovo x200 and with libreboot as firmware



## MysticOSS (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi,
I have a lenovo x200 notebook where I am trying to install FreeBSD. The problem is boot. I have a usb stick where I have DDed the current image for usb stick. At grub prompt I type the following command:

```
insmod part_bsd
insmod ufs2
set root="(hd0,gpt3)"
kfreebsd /boot/kernel/kernel
set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/da0s1a
```
the problem looks the device in the last line.. I mean the usb stick boots but it give me the error 5 with the following device
/dev/da0p2

and error 19 with the following:
/dev/da0s2a
/dev/da0p3
/dev/da0s1a
and so on..

here is a shot of the same error from an other user.. http://pyratetech.com/gfx/IMAG2749.jpg

Thank you for your help.


----------



## MysticOSS (Jun 15, 2018)

ok, it works!
the correct parameter are the following:
insmod part_bsd
insmod ufs2
set root="(usb0,gpt3)"
kfreebsd /boot/kernel/kernel
set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/da0p3
boot

thank you.


----------



## gofer_touch (Aug 18, 2019)

Is the above still working to boot FreeBSD? I just tried and it says that it cannot find the disk or kernel.


----------

